

White House office to delete its FOIA regulations - MrZongle2
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2015/03/16/white-house-foia-regulations-deleted/24844253/

======
itbeho
So much for that 'most transparent presidency ever...' campaign pledge.

[http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-
room/news/283335-obam...](http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-
room/news/283335-obama-this-is-the-most-transparent-administration-in-history)

------
dragonwriter
The title is, though perhaps not inaccurate, not particularly useful: there is
one (and only one) White House office (the Office of Administration) that had
previously been understood _not_ to be exempt from the FOIA, and which,
therefore, has a set of regulations addressing how it deals with FOIA
requests, as is normal for agencies subject to FOIA requests.

In 2009, as a result of a lawsuit that was initiated against the Bush White
House, a federal appeals court ruled that the White House Office of
Administration is _not_ subject to the FOIA at all.

The Administration is now removing the regulations that have been obsolete
since that court decision.

